

Bitcoin price converges around $770; Mt.Gox flails.  - timothyjcoulter

See http:&#x2F;&#x2F;live.bitcoinindex.es&#x2F;. Mt.Gox is under such burden that their API doesn&#x27;t return any results.
======
3327
BC moves 30% HN turns into a currency trader forum.

------
timothyjcoulter
We're using both Mt.Gox's streaming API as well as HTTP polling, and we're
barely getting relevant data to assess their price. The fluctuation is
remarkable.

